# Dzelži / Hardware >  WiFi Rūtera ātrums

## DanillaD

Man tāds jautājums, kā ir, ja WAN ieejas ātrums ir 100 Mbps, bet rūtera ātrums (WiFi) 300 Mbps. Un kā lai pieslēdz internetu ar 200 Mbps? Man vajag bezvadu sakarus. Noskatīju rūteru D-Link DIR-615.
P.S. No tīkliem maz ko saprotu!

----------


## JDat

No jautājuma ne ko nevar saprast.
Saliksim visu pa plauktinjiem:
wifi ruuteris.
Parasti šitādi rūteri cauri nelaizh 100 MBit bet gan 20-30 MBit.
100 MBIt režimā strādā tikai ieksheejais vadu tiikls.
Wifi straadaas ar 20-30 MBit.
Aaareejais inets arii straadaas ar 20-30 mbit.

Tas teorijaa. Ja ir krutaaks ruuteris, tad wifi un aareejaa neta (WAN) aatrumi pieaugs (arii ruutera cena), bet neparsniegs 100 MBit.
Kapēc? tāpēc ka tev ari iekējais vadu tiikls ir 100 mbit.

Gribaas aatraak par 100 mbit? vajag gigabitiigo ruuteri.
Ko tas dos? LAN aatrumu 1 GBit, WAn aatrumu virs 100 MBIT (bet daargi). Wifi aatrumu 104 MBit.
A jeega?

Nafig tev vajag tik lielus aatrumus?

HD video suutiisi pa netu?
Filmu kačāšanai tak pofig vai 10 minuutes jaagaida vai 5 minuutes. A naudas starpiiba liela.

Kas attiecas uz jautajumu: kaa uztaisiit no 100 mbit divus simtus, tad tas atkariigs no ISP, alja no interneta cilveekiem.

PS: par preciiziem cipariem varbuut esmu nedaudz sadi^sis, bet nu princips tāds.
Tā pa kasi bumbieri un domaa vai tev vajag.

MAn arii internetam lieli aatrumi, bet ko tas dod ja no LV varu aatri vilkt un tajaa pat laikaa no krievijas naak nesteidzoties?
100 un viena nianse tam visam. Ja tev ir saliidzinoshi aatrs nets (pa lv un aarzemee var izspiest 3-10 mbit), tad priecaajies. Ir cilveeki laikos, kas mokaas ar liikiem apollo vai mobiilo internetu (ne visi, bet nu viena dalja).

----------


## DanillaD

Runājot par ātrumiem, tas ir lattelecom internets 200 Mbiti, Tādu gan es vizdīzāk neslēgšu, varētu būt 100 Mbiti, bet kas to zin, dzīvē visādi gadās   ::  . Vai man ir vērts pirkt tādu rūteri D-Link DIR-615, vai spēs izlaist interneta ātumu 100 Mbiti vai 200 Mbiti.

----------


## JDat

Skaidrs ka nedabūsi visu ātrumu ar lētajiem rūteriem un ar wifi tem bolje.

Palasi lāča būšanu vabūt sapartīsi kur ir problēmas sakne: http://laacz.lv/2010/02/18/latteleco...-100-megabiti/

Ja gribi 100 MBit no LTC tad vai nu štepselē savu kompi pa tiešo LTC vadā vai liec switchu un āķe klāt otru kasti pa vadu. Vai dari pa npietno. Viena kaste, kā serveris (linux vai logi) kurā ir 2 tīklenes, 1 TB HDD. Uz tā kkompja kačā savus igabaitus, tālāk no tā kompja padod pārējiem lēnāju internetu sava dzīvoklī pa Wifi lai, notebooks, iPhone uc zvēri ērtībi tiek klāt netam. B
us tiem zvēriem20-80 MBit un laime pilnībā.

Ja gribi 200 MBit, ta savā megaserverī jāiestūķe 1 GBit tīkleni...

Ideju saprati?

----------


## liene

Pacelšu vecu tēmu. Lieta tāda, ka pieslēdzu Lattelekom optisko internetu, bet viss pasākums manā mājā notiek caur rūteri. Iepriekšējais internets bija n gadus un tikpat vecs un lēts ir arī rūteris. Vai var būt tā ka man tas optiskais internets neko daudz nedod, jo rūteris vienkārši vairāk nelaiž cauri?
Internets: 20 Mbit/s
rūteris: D-link DI-524

----------


## liene

ftp://ftp10.dlink.com/pdfs/products/DI- ... 524_ds.pdf

----------


## ansius

ko tu gribi no mazā rūterīša - tam procis labi uz 150MHz nu nekādi nav spējīgs 100Mbit izstumt cauri... man ieteikums, to datoru kas pavelk slēdz pa tiešo pie optiskā modēma, rūteri pie otras ligzdas. (1 un 4 tā ja nemaldos), bet ja gribi rūteri, kas tiešām velk 100Mbit cauri, tad vai nu liela summa jāatstāj jau par industriālo tīkla iekārtu vai jāpērk neliels uz atom ejošs kompītis, tam iekšā otru tīkla karti, virsū jau pēc gaumes linux, bsd vai citus brīnumus. Ja vajag wireless jau otrā pusē aiz atom bāzēta rūtera liekas accesspoint. uber ātru nav jēga - lai kā gribētos wireless tomēr ir lēns.

----------


## jeecha

Caur wireless nekaadu dizho aatrumu parasti nesasniegsi - arii ar 802.11N 300Mbps MIMO routeri/access pointu. Vairaaku iemeslu deelj:
1) Tipiskaa gadiijumaa tev nav virzienantenas, liidz ar to radio viljnju stiprums ir apgriezti proporcionaals attaalumam no raidiitaaja liidz uztveereejam - jo vaajaaks signaals jo vairaak trokshnju, jo mazaaks iespeejamais aatrums;
2) Ap 2.4Ghz josla muusdienaas ir ljoti paarpildiita - tipiski tev blakus buus veel kaudze ar sveshaam wi-fi, bluetooth iekaartaam, kaiminja mikroviljnju kraasns un sazin kas veel. Atkal - jo vairaak trokshnju, jo mazaaks iespeejamais aatrums, par spiiti kaudzei mehaanismu protokolos lai sho mijiedarbiibu samazinaatu. 5Ghz pagaidaam ir krietni briivaaka, ja gan routeris gan datora karte to uztur - tajaa ir ceriiba sasniegt lielaaku aatrumu;
3) Cik daudz paketes routeris speej izlaist cauri ir atkariigs no taa procesora - jo jaudiigaaks un "gudraaks" procesors un jo vairaak tam buferatminjas, jo aatraak tas speej shljankaat datus tudisudi. Protams jaudiigaaks routeris maksaas daargaak. Beznosaukuma suuds par 15Ls ne tuvu nespees izdziit cauri 100Mbps...

Praksee iipashi vairaak par kaadiem 60Mbps no muusdienu aatraakajiem routeriem caur wireless izdabuut NESPIID - un tas arii tikai ja tev dators staavees tuvu routerim - palielinoties attaalumam aatrums degradeejas ljoti strauji. Taakaa ja gribaas pietuvoties telekoma 100Mbps vai 200Mbps (te jau vajadzees 1Gbps routeri) - tomeer naaksies lietot vadus un kautcik nopietnu routeri (kautkaadu Linksys E3000 vai labaaku).

----------


## JDat

manupŗat es kādus ~ 2 megabaitus sekundē no sava Di-524 perdaka izpiedu. Vadu režīmu vispār nelietoju.  ::  Vārgs tas rūterītis, bet par brīnumu vēl ne kad nav uzkāries...

labi labi, beztēmā aizgāju...

----------


## liene

Laikam neprecīzi uzrakstīju. WI-FI šoreiz nav svarīgs. Man vairāk ineresēja vai ātrums nesamazinās arī stacionārajam datoram, jo tam arī internets pienāk caur rūteri, bet tikai pa vadu. Un interneta pieslēguma veids man ir 20 Mbit/s.

----------


## Delfins

Datoram kā tādam ātrums nesamazinās. Ja vien neesi ieslēgusi pakešu sniferi un tagad ar lielāku plūsmu nāk dati un tiek noslogoti diski/tīkla karte

----------


## liene

Tagad es nesaprotu vai tu runā par datora ātrumu vai interneta ātrumu, kas pienāk stacianārajam datoram?
Man interesē vai tas rūteris (kautvai caur vadu), nebremzēs to optisko internetu?

----------


## JDat

delfīns no manis mācās beztēmas dzīšanu.  :: 

Skaidrs ka tu gribi zināt vai DI-524 velk lielu ātrumu. Neesmu speciāli mērījis, bet manuprāt, labākajā gadījumā no DI-524 izpiedīs apmēram 20 Mbps. Sanāk šaurākā vieta. Līdžiga problēma (manuprāt) visiem lētajiem verķiem. Ja gribās ātru rūteri tad jāsāk krāt naudiņa. Saka ka MicroTik va izpumēt cauri lielus ātrumus. Bet... No praktiskā un lēta viedokļa, jādara tā kā ansius rekomendē. Datoru pa taisno pie modēma bez rūteriem. Tad izpiedīsi maksimumu. Savukārt rūteri atstāj bezvadu verļiem, ja tas ir aktuāli. Man, slinkuma dēļ, mājās tikai WiFi strādā.  ::  Ātrumu man točno nevajag.

----------


## Delfins

nu kā uzraksta jautājumu, tā arī atbildu.

protams ka papildus rūteris bremzē optisko (simboliski vai nopietni), jo tīklā ir vēl viena iekārta, kas "klausās" trafiku  :: 
Atkarīgs kas saslēgts, kas palaists un t.t. Jēdziens bremzē šeit vispār nevietā.

jebkurā gadījumā tie milzīgie ātrumi mājas jūzerim nav vajdzīgi. ja mājās tomēr turi serveri, jāskatās līgumu vai vispār to drīksti darīt un t.t.  ::

----------


## liene

Man jau nevajag milzīgu ātrumu, tapēc jau paņēmu lēnāko tarifu + interaktīvo TV. Tagad sanāk par tām pašām naudiņām, ko maksāju vecajam provaiderim. Vienkārši eju līdz progresam.

----------


## liene

P.S. paldies par atbildēm.

----------


## Delfins

lēnāks tarifs, - nu tādi tev termini  :: 
ja patiešām nevajag milzīgo ātrumu, ņem vislētāko tarifu. Te pat nekas nav jājautā - bremzēs, nebremzēs.. tāpat jau esošo nespēsi noslogot. Tie nav tie laiki, kad bija koaksiālais - kojās ja viens sāk mp3 kačāt, blakus istabā pat lapas neveras vaļā.

Viens kas jāatceras - ja velk torrentus un dala atpakaļ "trafiku", tad jāņem krutais routeris. Lētais vnk nepavilks un visu laiku kārsies nost, dēļ lielā konekciju skaita.

----------

